# crowntail x hmpk? offspring?



## AkaiBetta (Mar 14, 2014)

I know its just possibilities and I don't mind the hard work. I've done hm x hmpk and it turned out I had some hmpk in the batch. 

I was wondering what would I get if I bred a hmpk (her fins has super tiny spikes so im assuming she got some crowntail genes) with a crowntail male...

What would I get in the mix?


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

Crowntail is dominant, but partially expressed.
After 2-3 generations the kids will start looking consistently like this:


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

That looks almost like a half sun betta, which is a Halfmoon/Crowntail mix


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Ooh thats a real nice ctpk, Im starting to fall in love with them. Itll take a lot longer than 2-3 gens to get good ctpk like that though. Most ctpk are struggling with web reductions especially in the caudal, and anals being too long even past f5.

First gen cross will give you long finned fish, varying degrees of web reduction, not enough to make them ct though, if they do reach 180 they will most likely have very round tails so cant even be classed as hm. So raggy combtails would be what Id call them

F2 youll see some pk come back, some will have raggy fins, if you selected the ones with the best web reduction you will see more and more reduction as you go. Basically if you want to get nice fish back (which you definitely can!) it would take a while and strict selection


----------



## AkaiBetta (Mar 14, 2014)

Trilobite... 

So the first generations I get combtails.

Do I just breed the offsprings with their siblings or their mother?...


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

It depends on what your goal is. Do you want to make ctpk or just ct?


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

If going for ctpk its best to breed bro x sis with the best web reductions and keep selecting for web reductions in each gen. You will get pk in F2 so you could choose best web reduction pk to breed back to ct parent and get even more web reduction in the offspring, then F4 will show pk up again, since pk is recessive so if you cross a long fin non pk carrier (like a ct) to a pk you will get all long fin but all will be pk carriers, then cross 2 pk carriers and you will get some pk...Im real useless at explaining but I hope that makes sense lol

If going for ct breed the best reduction offspring back to the ct parent though


----------



## AkaiBetta (Mar 14, 2014)

No not at all. Your explanation was VERY helpful. Thank you so much. Now I have a better understanding of getting to where I want! 

I really want ctpk.

I have a betta store with bettas shipped from Thailand.
I often go there and I see ctpk all the time. I never had any real interest in then until I went online and looked at some ctpk. The owner of the shop said "sorry I only sell ctpk in pairs"

I dont really know why.

But that's why I decided to start my own ctpk spawns.

But im still kinda new to breeding..
I've bred bettas 6 times but only once was I successfully.


The power died and I guess it got too cold and the betta frys passed away.

Hopefully this time it works out.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

thanks for the clarification trilobite!
ive never attempted spawning CTPKs before...now that im thinking about it, it does make sense that it takes more than 2-3 gens, especially with a HMPK, since we'd go through a long phase of uneven branching...


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Since you want two traits; CT and PK it is best not to breed back to parents, specially parents with dominant traits.
CT = long fin = dominant. Thus breeding back to CT parent will weaken the PK trait which you desire.

CT long fin x PK; F1 should be long fin with uneven web reduction. They should be PK carriers and should throw at least one or two PKs in F2 (if you inbreed two long finned siblings).
Often Long fin x short fin will give you long fins, inbetween, and few short fins. So look for the ones with the shortest fins and web redcution to breed for F2 (both male and female must show or be carriers of both traits). Keep doing so until you achieve CTPK. With the right pairing, you should achieve your goal in 3-4 generations. But often it is harder than it seems because often you can't tell between the long and short finned females.

Just curious; why don't you want to buy a pair of CTPKs . . . it will be cheaper and easier in the long run. . . . unless, of course, you want to experience creating them.


----------



## AkaiBetta (Mar 14, 2014)

@Indjo 

Very good explanation and ending question.
I wanna breed them because bettas are mysterious in many different ways.

When you breed them they come out different than expected. They come out with different tail types different color.

They're...amazing I guess?.. Mysterious and interesting?...

And like you said Indjo. If rather experience creating them myself. Though it would be extremely hard.


----------

